# Hi!  Can anyone Help me identify the  vintage/value please



## Sunset Rider (May 25, 2020)




----------



## piercer_99 (May 25, 2020)

I'd help find a home for that hairpin saddle.  


Seriously though, you might try the VCC (veterns cycle club) in England.

Or one of the cabe members who live there.

@dnc1 or @Mercian  may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Sunset Rider (May 25, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> I'd help find a home for that hairpin saddle.
> 
> 
> Seriously though, you might try the VCC (veterns cycle club) in England.
> ...



What makes the saddle of  interest?? More than the cycle??


----------



## Sunset Rider (May 25, 2020)

Sunset Rider said:


> What makes the saddle of  interest?? More than the cycle??



Thank you btw!


----------



## piercer_99 (May 25, 2020)

Sunset Rider said:


> What makes the saddle of  interest?? More than the cycle??



just the style of the saddle and it is weathered, I could use it on a build.

I believe that the Veleda saddles were also used on mopeds.

On the bicycle, is there a splash of white on the rear fender?


----------



## Sunset Rider (May 25, 2020)

I will look and send a pic of the rear fender !


----------



## dnc1 (May 25, 2020)

I'll have a look, will reply later.


----------



## Sunset Rider (May 25, 2020)

Yes. Decal mights say Cycle Life


----------



## Sunset Rider (May 25, 2020)

And upper one says Veleda Cycles Co. Ltd


----------



## Sunset Rider (May 25, 2020)




----------

